# EOS-M Field Performance



## celltech (Jul 31, 2013)

Just finishing up a vacation to Big Bend National Park using my EOS-M with 22mm f/2. In short the camera functioned very well and I am pleased with the results. My former "light" trip camera was a S95.

As for carrying the camera I am using an Osprey Raptor 70oz hydraulic backpack. They are light day packs perfect for up to 12 mile hikes. The EOS-M is in a Dashpoint 20 (minus the lens cap) wrapped around the backpack shoulder strap. It slides down to the bottom perfectly and is never in the way.

So gripes...when pulling the camera out of the Dashpoint it is very easy to hit the picture play button and turn on the camera when you did not mean to. In fact, you may end up hitting a lot of buttons that you really did not want to hit. I wish there was a setting you could use to have the camera only respond to the power button.

I both love and hate the touch to focus/snap setting. It is great to use a person in the far corners as the focus point, but you end up with a lot of palm shots as your hand brushes the screen. I guess just delete and go on.

But for likes....the pics are beautiful. Much more resolution and pic quality compared to the S95. I am only shooting jpg's with +6 sharpening and +3 saturation. The 22mm is a great lens and I don't see the need for anything else.

In short the touch lens can lead to settings getting screwed up, but it has its moments of greatness as well. Highly recommended.

And as for Big Bend...AMAZING park. Very few people here, beautiful landscapes and animals. Best kept park secret in TX. Visit it!!!!!


----------



## bholliman (Aug 2, 2013)

Big Bend NP is awesome! I've been there three times for long weekends and hope to return again. My favorite times of year there are late fall and early spring to avoid the heat of summer and for the flowers in bloom in late February and into March.

I have had similar experiences with the EOS-M and the touch focus/ shutter. It's great when I am using it, but lots of waste shots when it's accidentally turned on. The M is really a nice landscape camera. I'm in the process of buying an 11-22 lens (from Canada) that will give me UWA capability. I use my EF lenses on the M when I want longer focal lengths.


----------

